# Please help Bridge centre



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi i am tyring to start egg share but i am unsure of the costs 
I know we have to pay extra for ICSI and the HFEA fee is there any hidden costs ?? dont want to travel from northern ireland and find out there are hidden costs , and we cant go ahead with it 
i have heard mixed reports about bridge centre , there the only one to have answered my email 
tryed the care in nottingham but they are very expensive you have to pay for your drugs there 
ant help would be great 
thanks sweetchilli xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Sweetchilli

I didn't like the Bridge When I rang them for info they was very rude with me ... I sent them all my Med history and they said they would not take me on ?? Not sure why The bad thing was when they sent me a letter saying why they would not accept me I was reading the letter and it had someone else details on it IE .. they medical history blood results etc..  This person and I had the same name but however they should really make sure they have the right address!!!!!

U just didn't like them and then went to the Lister hosp in London I think they are great!!!!!

Julie


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

hello , i am egg sharing at the bridge at the moment - they have been totally amazing,very helpful and fast (shame i cant say the same thing for my gp!)
the only costs for an egg sharer are the hfea fees and if you need icsi it is approx 800 pounds
hope this helps xx mel xx


----------



## tj1977 (Oct 15, 2009)

hi, 
im just starting out with the bridge centre, gp not very helpful. just had my fertility results and all the gp said is " every thing seems fine". so what does that mean? so many questions and no answers.  so dont know what to expect any more.!!!!!


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

hi ladies....

Bas news from me im afraid,very long story but i'll give u the short version.
Adter nemerous appts at the bridge, was very positive. had consultation with mr shaw.all was good. we asked during this time if there was a payment scheme we could do and he assured us there was but said not to worry at the moment as there was so far to go yet.
so, had all tests scans councilling etc etc etc!!
everytime we had to go up to the bridge (2 hours away from where we live) we asked them repeatedly about payment and all we would get is 'oh your egg sharing i wouldnt worry about that'
so we figured it was all fine as we had asked so many times.
Anyway - long story short...started d/r on saturday morning and thought after 5 months of going to the bridge we were finally getting somewhere...oh how wrong we were (shouldve known after last month when cycle got cancelled due to lab error really that it was a bad omen)
got am invoice through the post this morning and it said that they wanted payment in full,unless otherwise discussed - we werent too worried at this point, because it was otherwise discussed (or so we thought!!)
Anyway, dh called them and conveniently mr shaw is on holiday until friday. they want us to decide by tomorrow if we can pay in full otherwise they are cancelling treatment and will not deal with us ever again!!
I cant even begin to tell you how i feel (numb),im gutted, this was an error on there part due to obvious miscommunication and they are just putting the blame on us.
im due to sniff in 20 mins time, but cant bring myself to do it as there just seems no point now.
looks like it the end of the road for us now before we have even really begun.
does anyone know of any other reputable clinics that offer egg share? as when we do have the money together there is no way we would ever go back to the bridge.
i read bad things on here before we started treatment there and now i can see it is all true and realy wish that we hadnt wasted the last 5 months going there.
well thats it really from me.
good luck to all of you and hope none of you ever have to go through the pain and suffering that me and my dh are going through right now.
xxx spagnelli xxx


----------



## Lems (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Spagnelli,

I felt so bad when I read your post, that I had to reply - although I can't help really.  But I can understand your disappointment at the cancellation of your treatment as we went over to Spain last December for our FET and it was cancelled as none of the embies survived the thaw - no-ones fault but still devasting.  But for the added pain of basically the clinic's xxxx-up!! must be truly awful!!  I don't know much about the Bridge apart from we went there about 5 years ago for 2 IUI's, which is hardly the same as IVF.

But I have read plenty of good things about The Lister. We have more frosties left in Spain from our 2nd attempt and if we are not successful with them we are planning to go to the Lister for egg share.  We went for a consultation earlier in the year to see what it was like and we had a good feeling about it.  

Hope you get an explanation from your Dr and that you both brush yourself down and start again with a new positive attitude.

Lems x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Spagnelli sorry to hear about your treatment at the bridge. Heartbreaking.

I was at the bridge for my IVF's, although good at dealing with my fear of hospitals I feel that thier care could have been better.

I decided to move on to DEIVF in South Africa. I went back for a follow up consultation just to get my notes to send to SA and for me to see what MR Shaw had to say about the DEIVF. AS soon as I said it I think he realised my mind was 99% made up and he said something along these lines to me (I cant remember the exact words) "we dont suggest DE as women dont like to be told thier eggs arent any good". I left feeling they would have fleeced me out of money for more cycles knowing my chances were really nil. But thats my humble opinion of my treatment of course. 

There are some people for which tx at the bridge has worked and would sing high praises of the clinic. 

HAve you looked at the HFEA tables to see which clinics have the best rates. Also have you contacted lots of clinics, thats what I did when I decided to go abroad. I went with the one I felt most comfortable with.


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

hi ladies....
I cant even believe that i am writing this as it does not feel real at all. My dh emailed the clinic yesterday telling them how it was all wrong and they had been out of order etc etc, anyway, they just called and said how sorry thet were and they had taken the email to the top man in charge and we have been told to carry on as normal and that we are not beoing charged now as it was their mistake!!!!
Only thing is i didnt sniff last night or this morning so im a bit worried how that will effect things - any ideas?? gotta do 2xsniffs now though and tonight.
Oh my god, im sooooo happy and excited...and im still a berry!!!!!!
hope you are all well and thank you so much for all of your support and messages everyone
xxxxxxxxx spagnelli xxxxx

ps...we can and will be pregnant by xmas!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had 2 cycles of IVF at the Bridge but my last cycle was with Mr Shaw and that was enough to make me move clinics- only when I went elsewhere did I realise what individualised patient care is.  
I now need DE's and am CRM on their waiting list who seem very proferssional and they don't make their egg share ladies pay if they are not able to share their eggs along the way.

We still have sperm stored there and their finance dept still messs up on the annual fees they never return my calls in the finance, until I email a complaint to their general website to complain about the lady and communication- she took my money but  I have no confidence that the lab will know.

L x


----------



## ELIESE (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Spagnellie,

Im so pleased things have turned out better for you i have just read your post and what they done to you and your dh is appalling i cannot believe they treated you like that, when your going through something like this you need a little bit of care and compassion as its not easy and they just couldnt give a s**t. I was going to say to you that Herts & Essex are absolutley brilliant i went there three years ago and had ivf and with every appointment they were brilliant treated you like they have known you for years, i have gone back there this time round and they still remember me and dh and dote on my 2 year son thomas, but if they are still saying to carry on thats brilliant, i bet you have lost alot of faith in them now though. Good luck with it all anyway.

Well i started my dr yesterday and it bought back so many memories of last time im so excited they reckon ec will be 23rd / 24th depending on the   turning up.

Hi JJ1 do you remember me from 2006 i cannot believe your still trying what a long road for you hun, i hope this time round you finally get your long awaited baby.

Take care speak soon xxxxx


----------



## Lems (Sep 4, 2008)

Yay!! That's excellent news Spagnelli!!  All the best with your treatment!


----------

